
Ask HN: Password Schema Site - hactually
Do I have a special character? Do I need numbers? An uppercase character?<p>Is there a site that tracks all the, often ridiculous, password schemas in use on different websites?
======
hactually
I've started a repo here [https://github.com/17twenty/password-
schemas](https://github.com/17twenty/password-schemas)

Hopefully we can get something going

------
herbst
this would be awesome as extension. in 99% when i dont know my password it is
because the website defines some special rules which my personal shema does
not include.

~~~
hactually
Last two days I've been bitten by this for three web properties.

I tried a number of 'standard' passwords for one property wherein it locked me
out, I then had to call a person who could reset the password.

On clicking the reset email link it was only then it told me what schema I had
to comply with.

So stupid.

